# I Need An Innovative Recipe for Turkey Galantine



## coqui (Nov 16, 2002)

Hola!!!

I need a new twist to my classical Turkey Gallantine. Can you suggest a divine recipe, or give some fantastic new ideas for the stuffing or forcemeat??

Gracias!!!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

TIME/LIFE has published a book entitled Terrines, Pates, and Galantines. Check there.


----------



## coqui (Nov 16, 2002)

Hola!!!

I checked in that series of books that I own in English and French, they were a gift. But although thay are great resources, they offer no innovation.

What I need is a good suggestion for the forcemeat other than the classic.

Is anyone daring enough as to suggest something that works???  

Gracias...

Coqui


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

On a dare.


Stuff it with a mouseline pate of crawfish and rosemary.

2 lb crawfish
1 each egg
1 each egg yolk
1/4 lb butter, cool
1 tbl garlic, minced
2 tbl shallot, minched
1 tsp rosemary, minced
1/2 cup heavy cream
1 tsp chile powder
1 tsp paprika
some salt and pepper

In a food processor puree all ingredients but the cream until smooth.
Taste and adjust seasonings.
Add Cream and puree briefly until it thickens.
Don't over blend or it will break.

Make that galentine and serve with Pumpkin Sage Butter and a Fresh Cramberry Compote.

There, you dared me.
lates,
Jon

Ps, test the mouseline first I rarely messure ingredients anymore so my measurements might be a little off.
 But I don't think so it looks pretty right on to me.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Back when I was in school, I got assigned the turkey for our T-Day presentation. I did a galantine with crumbled chorizo and cranberries in the bread-based stuffing. Worked pretty well.

Miahoyhoy, your mousseline sounds great. Definitely different, but delicious. :lips:


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

I'd suggest checking the second volume of *this* series of books.


----------



## coqui (Nov 16, 2002)

Happy new Year!!!

Thank you all for your replies!!!


----------

